
Why does HN care so much about Jeff Immelt being Uber CEO? - CarolineW
I don&#x27;t understand this - could someone explain?  What am I missing?<p><pre><code>  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14870495 (48 comments)
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=14871625
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15054876
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15056196 (132 comments)
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15111234
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15111281
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15111285
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15111299
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15111363
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15111449
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15111571
</code></pre>
I&#x27;m happy to believe that it&#x27;s important to people, but I don&#x27;t understand why, and would welcome an explanation.
======
outericky
Because Uber is a hot topic company. A giant "startup" with a lot of
controversy surrounding it. Will they right the ship? will it collapse?

I personally think an Uber collapse would have larger ramifications in the
startup/VC world. I believe society / media is looking for a scapegoat for all
that is wrong with the current "bubble." Like Pets.com 20 years ago, people
are chomping at the bit to put blame on someone to epitomize all that is wrong
with startups, out of control investing, breaking rules/laws, etc.

And as members / interested parties in this society/network, we care about it.

Edit: spelling

------
gvb
Same reason people watch car crashes on YouTube: you _know_ it will end badly
but don't know how.

------
minimaxir
The story today is the pulling-out-at-the-last-minute, which implies something
has gone unexpected (as has been the case with Uber lately).

